# Bar version



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what a Bar Version is? and would i need a bar maid if I bought one.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Go on to http://www.dmiuk.com/hymer/indexlayouts.html
the b584, s580, b694, s700 are all bar layout.
Think the bar maid is optional


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Hi rommel
Bar version ( I belive) is when the two front seats can turn around to form part of the seating arrangement (SWIVEL SEATS)
ousty


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Bar Version*

Bar version means that it has an extra Captains Chair (With seat belt) - usually behind driver with a bar table in front of it. Both cab seats can then be swivelled to use the table as diner, and often the bench seat on the other side is used for any other guests. The bar also has a lot of storage for bottles, glasses etc in a cocktail cabinet along the wall of the van. It is possible to have the bar hinged to give more living space (Hambiltons can do this) but it ususally comes as a firm fixture.

Disadvantage is that you only have three travelling seats if you want them belted.

Smick


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Like this mate....


----------

